# Update on Rescued Auction Fantails



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey everyone,

You may remember the fantails we rescued a month ago from an auction in rural Alberta. I thought they were deformed, as I'd never seen such extreme fantails, but was told otherwise. Although one of them turns in a circle and has difficulty getting around, he is not sick. We took him to the vet, who sees a lot of pigeons, and he agreed that he was very extreme, poor example of a fantail. His neck shakes and is difficult to control when he is eating. He can't drink from waterers in which he has to put his head into a hole, because he can't aim properly. He turns in circles a lot and runs out of breath easily. I've gotten over their bizarre appearance though, and they're getting accustomed to household life!

They're now in a large wire dog crate until we get an aviary with a double entrance built this summer. They come out every day with our other pigeons, and they get along really well with them. They insist on flying with them in the house, even though they're not very good at it! They don't crash though, or I wouldn't let them do it.

They're no longer afraid of me and will go about their daily activities without paying me any mind. They need names though; any ideas? 

This is why they're nicknamed (by us ) The headless Pigeons...


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*The one that can't drink*

Is it's equilibrium off or is it just that he can't get his head over his chest properly? Show fans do have difficulties that other birds don't as they have been bred up to this point that leaves them with some lack of control. They should still be able to eat, drink and raise young. Head shaking is a normal part of show fans. Not being able to eat, drink or walk in a straight line is not.

The spinning and being off balance is a symptom of a vitamin B deficiency which is easily remedied with brewers yeast tablets. I would give this bird a tablet a day for about 3 days and see if he improves. If not, the extra vitamin B won't hurt him and you'll know that he's just got alittle genetic disorder.

Bill


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

You could name him "Sleepy hollow"... (headless horesman)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

The name "Ichabod" comes to mind!!!   

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Haha, the other forum I'm on, they suggested Ichabod as well! Ichabod and Nick, as in Nearly Headless Nick in Harry Potter!  

As for Vitamin B Deficiency, that's actually what the vet said and we supplemented them both with no change.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well, I can't see them and you can, and I don't want to be alarmist, but the description of one that you gave



> His neck shakes and is difficult to control when he is eating. He can't drink from waterers in which he has to put his head into a hole, because he can't aim properly. He turns in circles a lot and runs out of breath easily.


Sounds like PMV

I don't say that it is, but unless you know for sure (like you have it on authority that they were vaccinated) it may be better to isolate that one for a while and keep tabs on him.

John


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

He was isolated from the day after we brought him home, to just a few days ago, making it just over a month of quarantine.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Insomniac said:


> Haha, the other forum I'm on, they suggested Ichabod as well! *Ichabod and Nick, as in Nearly Headless Nick in Harry Potter!*


Well, those were my two apparently not-so-original ideas!


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

Oh, they look so uncomfortable! I was thinking Nick, too... but if one of them is a girl, you could go with Mary (Queen of Scots, who was beheaded in the 1500's based on the shaky accusations of treason from the British royal family).


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Mary and Nick. Oh those are great names. Poor babies. I would always be tempted to cross my fantails out for LESS of an intense form than is accepted. I'm glad the vet pointed out that this extreme mutation is a fault. No reason to have them not live happy lives, but the breeder... tsk tsk. I'm so glad these funny little guys have a life with you.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Yes, so would I*



philodice said:


> Mary and Nick. Oh those are great names. Poor babies. I would always be tempted to cross my fantails out for LESS of an intense form than is accepted. I'm glad the vet pointed out that this extreme mutation is a fault. No reason to have them not live happy lives, but the breeder... tsk tsk. I'm so glad these funny little guys have a life with you.


This is why I stopped with show fans as I thought the show people got carried away. To the unknowing, you might think something was wrong with them. You can find some that aren't bred up so far and cross them into these "higher" developed ones and get them back to being birds that don't seem so messed up. For some reason, tail marks and stork marks were some of the last to get so ridiculous and one might look for some of them as they may be more the old fashioned type of bird.

Breeders have created many oddballs over the years for their own amusement. There is a breed called Shaker Necks which may also be Zitterhals (can't remember for sure) and they have constant head movement. Seems pointless to me. Parlor Tumblers and Parlor Rollers also seem a cruel joke to me. These birds actually have some neurological disorder which has been made to a breed standard. Breeding pigeons that are unable to fly seems cruel and irresponsible to me. Why not start breeding fish that can't swim or dogs with no legs? Then we could all stand back and have a good laugh.

Bill


----------

